# Hyatt VOC Question



## Duke of SF (Jul 7, 2012)

Help please - can anyone confirm that if you buy a biennial use Hyatt unit, you are responsible for the maintenance fees only for the year in which you have access? (The other owner pays for the other year.) Seems to make sense, but I am reading conflicting advice,

Thanks,  Duke


----------



## MaryH (Jul 8, 2012)

I looked at one and I think you pay the Hyatt membership fee in the off year.


----------



## Duke of SF (Jul 8, 2012)

So they get two annual payments from each owner - one for the use year and one for the off year?  Seems a bit unfair,

Duke


----------



## MaryH (Jul 9, 2012)

Part of the fee is for II membership and that is part of the Hyatt club fees and that is every year.   Well, if you pay II membership separate.ly, you would have to pay for off years too.  The less fair things are if you have multiple Hyatt weeks, you pay II membership as part of Hyatt membership fee for each week


----------



## dbmarch (Jul 10, 2012)

I have an ODD Week 21 unit which I will use in May 2013.     My maintenance fees are due every other year.    Since my week is at the end of May, my maintenance fees get billed around 6 months prior  (Around Nov 2012).   You get 60 days to pay them which gives me to approx Jan 2013 to pay them.


----------



## MaryH (Jul 12, 2012)

dbmarch,

You have odd years so do you pay anything on even year?  Was looking at a EOY week but been sitting on the fence a bit since it means I pay 2 Hyatt membership fees a year if I get a 2nd week.


----------

